# خطوات عمل التمديد الزمني لمشروع بالبريمافيرا



## ابوهاني (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني المهندسين

اود ادراج هذه المشاركة وهى طريقة تحديد المدة الزمنية المطلوبة لتمديد مدة المشروع بواسطة برنامج البريمافيرا وذلك بعد الانتهاء من اخذ الموافقات على ال dcr من جهة المالك والاستشاري ، فارجو من لديه ملاحظة او توضيح اكثر ان يساهم معنا وشكرا للجميع ...

علما باننى اضفت هذه المشاركة مع المشاركة (كيفية حساب تأثير أسباب التأخير علي المشروع الكلي - وتطبيق ذلك علي البريمافيرا) ولكنني اردت وضعها منفصلة ليتسنى للجميع مشاهدتها..


----------



## ابوهاني (9 نوفمبر 2009)

وصلت المعاينات 20 ولا يوجد ملاحظة او رد !!!!!!!


----------



## ATHEEL2001 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شريييف (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا
ونأمل المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## هديل كريم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رولا ماهر (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## تامرالمصرى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aboyahia (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khabini (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل اخي بس انت استخدمت طريق Impacted As-Planned Schedule و عاده هذه الطريقه غير دقيقه و ترفض من جهه المالك


----------



## ابوهاني (12 نوفمبر 2009)

khabini قال:


> جميل اخي بس انت استخدمت طريق impacted as-planned schedule و عاده هذه الطريقه غير دقيقه و ترفض من جهه المالك



أخى المهندس Khabini
اشكر لك تجاوبك وارجو ان تفيدنا بالطريقة الدقيقة و المقبولة من جهة المالك


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

لو فيه امثلة ولكم جزيل الشكر00000000000000


----------



## mena01234 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود جميل جدا بارك الله فيك

عندي استفسار لو تكرمت.. ما اهمية الخطوة Add All the Impacted Activities in Single Schedule Together وهل المقصود بها الانشطة التي تم تعديلها او اضافتها ام كل الانشطة التالية للانشطة المضافة (successors). برجاء التوضيح اكثر.

من ناحية اخرى فان اكثر الطرق دقة لحساب التاخير هي window analysis و لكن يلزمها ان تكون المتابعة دقيقة من بداية المشروع و ان يكون المالك او جهة الادارة على وعي بهذه الطريقة لانها تتم بصورة دورية كل اسبوع مثلا بين كلا الطرفين ولهذا يجب ان يكون كلا الطرفين على نفس مستوى الدراية.

و ان كنت اظن ان impacted as planned اكثر الطرق شيوعا و استخداما


----------



## ابوهاني (24 نوفمبر 2009)

mena01234 قال:


> مجهود جميل جدا بارك الله فيك
> 
> عندي استفسار لو تكرمت.. ما اهمية الخطوة Add All the Impacted Activities in Single Schedule Together وهل المقصود بها الانشطة التي تم تعديلها او اضافتها ام كل الانشطة التالية للانشطة المضافة (successors). برجاء التوضيح اكثر.
> 
> ...



اخي المهندس Mena0123
أشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع وتعقيبا على استفسارك فإن أهمية تلك الخطوة والتى اقصد بها الانشطة التى تمت إضافتها أو تم تعديلها ان تكون بجدول زمنى واحد وذلك لتقديمها للمالك و/ أو الاستشاري للموافقة واعتماد تمديد المدة الزمنية للمشروع


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله عنا خيرا
ونأمل المزيد ان شاء الله*​


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ياباشا حياك الله وجزاك الخير
اللي فهمته انك تقصد بال P.H.O للانشطة ال impacted 
وتقصد ب N.P.H.O للبرنامج كله بعد اضافة التعديلات اللي ذكرتها صح ؟ 
وشكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب


----------



## nasser kamal (6 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## esas (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم يامندسين يا جماعة انا مش فاهم حاجة اعمل ايه عشان افهم الكلام ده او أقرأ ايه أرجو الافادة


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك جاري التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## محمود دباح علوش (28 يناير 2016)

شكرا جزيلااا... بس سؤالي اذا كان عندي (total float= 50) في البرنامج المعتمد الاصلي.
وبعد اضافه الانشطه الجديد اصبح (total float =25) 
هل استحق مدة زمنيه اضافيه = 25 يوم ؟؟؟
وشكرا .....


----------



## محمود دباح علوش (28 يناير 2016)

شكرا جزيلااا... بس سؤالي اذا كان عندي (total float= 50) في البرنامج المعتمد الاصلي.
وبعد اضافه الانشطه الجديد اصبح (total float =25) 
هل استحق مدة زمنيه اضافيه = 25 يوم ؟؟؟
وشكرا .....​


----------



## enghaytham (11 فبراير 2016)

أنا مش فاهمه للأسف ..!!
وغير كده انا واقع في مشكلة حساب المدة ... والمقاول متأخر .... وتحديثه للبرنامج أو المتابعة سيئة للغاية .. فا إيه الحل ؟؟!!!


----------

